# Carrying bag patterns?



## mizzkangaroo (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone know any good carrying bag patterns? Or where to find some? Thanks!


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

I have some carriers on sale right now, would be less work and they are cheap, they are listed in my online catalog.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

got any carriers left lol ??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this was back in 2007....lol!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

pigeonsheep said:


> this was back in 2007....lol!



Why aren't people looking at the dates?!!!:nshocked2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> Why aren't people looking at the dates?!!!:nshocked2:


Lol I think they're just too into the subject to realize :lol: its funny when this happens,esp. In those chat threads lol


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Hahahaha OMG im so sorry I promise ill look in future 

sorry again hehe


----------

